# Game #19 (12/8): Atlanta Hawks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Atlanta Hawks (8-9) @ L.A. Lakers (12-6)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Friday, December 8th
Time: 7:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">T.Lue  </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Johnson  </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Smith  </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Williams  </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Wright  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *28.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.3* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.9* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> RPG *8.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.395* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.1* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
   <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *25.9* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.493* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Stoudamire </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Freije </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Ivey </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Bozeman </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Turiaf </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NORTHWEST</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Utah (1)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>15</td> <td>4</td> <td>.789</td> <td class="sortcell">-</td> <td><nobr>10-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-0</nobr></td> <td>102.9</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.3</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Denver (7)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>10</td> <td>6</td> <td>.625</td> <td class="sortcell">3 ½</td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>109.1</td> <td>104.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>8</td> <td>9</td> <td>.471</td> <td class="sortcell">6</td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>92.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>8</td> <td>11</td> <td>.421</td> <td class="sortcell">7</td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-3</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>100.5</td> <td class="redfont">-0.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>7</td> <td>13</td> <td>.350</td> <td class="sortcell">8 ½</td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>93.3</td> <td>99.3</td> <td class="redfont">-6.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">PACIFIC</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*LA Lakers (4)*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>*12*</td> <td>*6*</td> <td>*.667*</td> <td class="sortcell">*-*</td> <td><nobr>*10-3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-0*</nobr></td> <td>*101.5*</td> <td>*98.4*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+3.1*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Phoenix (6)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>11</td> <td>6</td> <td>.647</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>111.9</td> <td>107.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.6</td><td><nobr>Won 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">LA Clippers (8)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>.529</td> <td class="sortcell">2 ½</td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>97.9</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>9</td> <td>10</td> <td>.474</td> <td class="sortcell">3 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td>105.1</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>8</td> <td>10</td> <td>.444</td> <td class="sortcell">4</td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td>97.7</td> <td>98.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">SOUTHWEST</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">San Antonio (2)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>14</td> <td>5</td> <td>.737</td> <td class="sortcell">-</td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>91.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+8.2</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Dallas (3)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>13</td> <td>6</td> <td>.684</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-2</nobr></td> <td>98.1</td> <td>94.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Houston (5)</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>12</td> <td>6</td> <td>.667</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>93.1</td> <td>87.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>.529</td> <td class="sortcell">4</td> <td><nobr>4-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>93.3</td> <td>93.5</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>5</td> <td>13</td> <td>.278</td> <td class="sortcell">8 ½</td> <td><nobr>3-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-4</nobr></td> <td>93.8</td> <td>96.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> </tbody></table>
 <spacer type="block" height="1" width="610">
 

*Upcoming Games*​ 
 December 10th - vs.







- FSN​ December 12th - @







- KCAL
December 13th - @







- ESPN
December 15th - @







- FSN
December 17th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

We should win this one, hawks are foward heavy like us w/ no speedy gonzo at pg.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

did Kobe look really affected by his ankle???
shouldnt they rest him to prevent any further damage...im sure if Lamar takes charge this team can play fine without Kobe in the meanwhile....


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

im thinking kobe will do pretty well. i hope they focus on REBOUNDS this time!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is not in the starting 5... duno if he'll play or not..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Mo Evans is starting


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hey guys i just got home...whats with kobe not starting


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

His ankle is bothering him...should be ready for Spurs game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

horrible...i didnt know kobe was not playing...was this gametime decision


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah it was announced few mins before the game... also, if you just got home, and didnt know... AI asked to be traded...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a feeling Radman is going to have a good game.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

It's a close game so far. Even without Kobe Bryant, this game should be ours. Let's just hope that our team doesn't give up like they did against the Hornets. As long as we play hard for the full 48 minutes, I have a great feeling that we will pull out with a victory. That is, if we play hard.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom is owning the boards tonight..


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm really loving Jordan Farmar. The kid's going to be a player one day


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

smush... argh. errant passes, can't cover quick point guards, inconsistent player.

he's not a natural point guard, or a basketball player at that.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush sucks. He is the LAST PERSON I would want having the ball with the clock winding down. I still can't believe Phil hasn't given him a solid benching. What more does he have to do???


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Rofl, Jordan is only a rookie and he's already twice the player Smushy is. 

I hope to god we get rid of Smushy in the off-season.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

oh boy. these sloppy passes


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i think smush is too unsure of himself. needs more confidence


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

smush's and ones are always like that


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom is playing great though... Luke is scoring well, Odom has 0 fouls too


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Luke is having a very solid game with 21 points. I still can't figure out why Turiaf and Farmar can't get into the game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

2 shots and the ball? bad call.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I knew they were going to score FT then a 3... I was going to post it...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we can't let Joe J sey it off. We might have to start doubling him. Kwame has 5 assists wow. 

Luke is playing well. I wish he'd start setting up his teammates more with Kobe out.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hawks are playing zone now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Hawks are playing zone now



Not exactly the best looking zone ive seen against the Lakers this season...

These last two plays the Lakers did well vs it. Hopefully its not a fluke,.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame playing real well this half.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Luke gets a career high with 23 pts


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ive been so satisfied with Luke this season. People keep talking about how surprising Bynum was earlyer this season (not so much lately), with thier level of play.. 

Luke has been very consistent, making quality plays and using up his minutes wisely. He has worked on a very confident jumpshot, that seems to at least fall in the fourth quarter when its needed.

Hard to argue with he is giving the Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Farmar is a beast...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

two 3's! thank you jordan and mo!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahahah, If only Sasha was half the player Farmar is..

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn, when Vlad hits a 3 it looks so sweet...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I swear Mo Evans is a very odd shooter.. Sometimes his shots look so good you know they are going in when before his finished shooting.. Other times you cringe when he takes a jumbshot.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

haha i know, that's true. but you feel pretty good when you predict it going in though


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nice one mo!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke is making up for his bad game the other night. :clap:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

offense is really clicking in the fourth


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish jordan would look to drive the hole more often..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Phenomenal 4th quarter...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Luke, Evans, Farmar all with career highs...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow 7 assists for Kwame has to be close to a career high.

Farmar needs to start right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Finally Cook comes in


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwames career high was 5 assists, so it is a career high


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can Sasha be anymore worthless? He misses wide open... He misses 2 feet from the rim...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha must have a pimp as much as he sucks


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what does that mean? have a pimp as much as he sucks?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No. 1, yo!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Sasha is just trash. So is Smush. 

Good thing we have solid contributors in Jordan Farmar, Luke Walton, and Maurice Evans.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldn't say smush is trash. he has his good moments. he's just too inconsistent to be a starter in my opinion.

sasha, on the other hand, is trash. i think kobe likes him because they both share the same mentality (sasha is never shy to shoot, even when other people don't think he should... and kobe was the same earlier in his career)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So Cook finally got in a game and contributed (in his lil time, lol)?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> So Cook finally got in a game and contributed (in his lil time, lol)?


ROFL, yeah.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sad, we're too deep to give cook playing time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> what does that mean? have a pimp as much as he sucks?


Think about what A pimps employee's do and there goes Sasha as the bread winner.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i wouldn't say smush is trash. he has his good moments. he's just too inconsistent to be a starter in my opinion.
> 
> sasha, on the other hand, is trash. i think kobe likes him because they both share the same mentality (sasha is never shy to shoot, even when other people don't think he should... and kobe was the same earlier in his career)


I would never say Kobe and Sasha are the same in anyway. Even early Kobe could play. Sasha's game has just died. I don't understand how he could have melted down so quickly.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i didn't say their games are similar.. it's more like mentality.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed most of the game because of work, but I'm glad the Lakers won. I thought Kobe would play, but it's better that he didn't and he can rest for the Spurs.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:lol:



jazzy1 said:


> Sasha must have a pimp as much as he sucks


Talking about Sasha, has anyone notice that Sasha and Farmar dont get along? I remember one play where Sasha passed him the ball for a fast break and was fouled while he made the basket. You would think they'd slap hands after that play, but Sasha didnt even walk up to him. I'm pretty sure he's pissed off that Farmar taken most of his minutes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

good win..thats all


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

JORDANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!... farmarr


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice! Another win without Kobe!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about Sasha, has anyone notice that Sasha and Farmar dont get along? I remember one play where Sasha passed him the ball for a fast break and was fouled while he made the basket. You would think they'd slap hands after that play, but Sasha didnt even walk up to him. I'm pretty sure he's pissed off that Farmar taken most of his minutes.


Sasha seems to have issues with a couple players. I noticed that but I've also noticed how he won't pass Bynum the ball on post ups and Bynum always goes over to him and says something. 

I think Sasha has to get his head on track and start thinking about the team and stop thinking about guys taking his job and his contract or anything. He's playing selfishly. He needs to do other things and be a positive influence and let the game come and maybe he'll recapture some confidence. Forcing a shot that doesn't work leads him to press even more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sasha needs to be waived. This guy is a bum. Last night was atrocious.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't get it, sash has a nice looking stroke but it just doesn't go in. 

on top of that, he doesn't have the ability to drive to the basket or a midranged gme. he really needs to be removed.

worst of all, he's not a team player.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Sasha needs to be waived. This guy is a bum. Last night was atrocious.


I agree. What the lakers reallly have to do is waive him and sign Rush. 


Rush is way better 3 point shooter.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

There is only two reason why he is still on this team: His Defense and (unlike Smush) constant willingness to play.

He still needs to be waived before he becomes another Slava


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, after preseason I had hope for Sasha but.. still, I hope him can play better, at least for Lakers` sake


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's hard to tell until Farmer gets more minutes, but between smush and sasha, Sasha is our most consistent defender at the PG position, that's why he is still with us.


----------

